# Chartering in Western Lake Erie & Certification School



## drcam1 (Apr 26, 2010)

I am interested in doing some chartering in the Western Lake Erie area. Any suggestions of a reliable charter company? There are several on the web, but I am looking for someone with experience in using one of available companies.

Also, any thoughts on US Sailing vs. ASA for becoming bareboat certified? Any other suggestions? I have 20+ years of sailing experience, but mostly on boats less than 20 feet with outboard motors.

Thanks!


----------



## msmith10 (Feb 28, 2009)

I sail the Western basin of Lake Erie and have a friend who teaches ASA out of Sandusky, and knows the chartering companies. I've emailed him with your questions.


----------



## drcam1 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## tmckenna1 (May 13, 2010)

You should check out Fair Wind Sailing School
They are located in Sandusky and teach the ASA courses.
Tim


----------



## tomandchris (Nov 11, 2009)

Relative to your question about ASA or US Sailing there really is not enough difference to drive additional miles for one or the other. The ASA books, which are available from any online store seperately, are actually used in USCG classes. Both ASA and USS are good organizations and both will be recognized for charter. Experience is looked on much more so than a certificate.


----------

